# Puppy-Yes or No??



## lucy82 (Dec 23, 2010)

Do you GSD owners prefer to get your dogs as puppies or all ready full-grown?


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i guess it depends. My first purebred GSD was an adult. may as well have been a puppy though lol. I'm okay with either as long as i'm able to get a puppy/adult that compliments us and we them. I prefer puppies because i have complete control over their upbringing and i dont have to try and fix any problems someone else may have caused but then with a puppy, if there's a problem its my fault lol. ups and downs.


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

We have always had "teenaged" rescues. We've been fortunate that our dogs have always been able to adapt and did well in obedience classes. 

I do love that puppy smell though. Someday I will have the time for puppy-hood.


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

I have never got an adult GSD. I LOVE the puppy stage, as far as looks, but I love knowing what they will be like grown up even more. If that makes sense.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i perfer a pup because i don't want to inherit
any problems. i like a well trained highly socialized
dog. when i get a pup i know i'm going to have that.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I went back and forth when planning to get a dog on whether to get a puppy or adult. I eventually decided to get an adult because I had just lost my two senior dogs and I thought a puppy might be too much of a shock after two well-trained seniors. I had been planning to get a 1-2 year old dog but I ended up getting Bianca instead who was 4 1/2. My previous dogs were adult rescues (stray rescue mostly) and they were great dogs. I am planning to get a puppy next time, though.


----------



## Todd (Sep 6, 2004)

Scarlettsmom said:


> We have always had "teenaged" rescues. We've been fortunate that our dogs have always been able to adapt and did well in obedience classes.
> 
> I do love that puppy smell though. Someday I will have the time for puppy-hood.


I've rescued two adults...one between 2 and 3 and the other between 3 and 5. I think your "time for puppy hood" comment is right on the money. When I hear some of the horror stories (some funnier than others!), I just cringe. 

I might think about a puppy in two years when I retire from the Air Force, but that depends on whether I get a real job, or just mess around on-line.


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

I'm torn. I love the puppies because it's easier for me to bond and develop a trusting relationship with a puppy. However, it takes me a really long time to get to a point where I say "I'm ready for a puppy again!" In fact, I didn't even say that with Buzz. It just kind of happened.
Puppies are a lot of work, but then again adults are a lot of work as well when they first get home. Maybe not as much, but still!
Next time, I will probably go through a reputable breeder, but I'm leaning more towards a GSD rescue and an older dog.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I love, love, love puppies! Though the 4 I've raised have been really easy and not destructive.
We rescued a stray adult border collie that would not even come in the house, he had to be carried inside. After he trusted us, he was so bonded to us and his "bro" Stomper(in the beginning they fought). I wish I'd had BlackJack at puppyhood.

_I adopted Kacie at 21 months old, and wish I could have shared in her puppyhood(vetting included) Shout out to Kacie on her 6th birthday today!!!!!_
I also fostered a young male that was still a bit of pup, and I'm sure most of his 'issues' were related to environment and not his genetics. Too bad he was dealt a bad hand during his foundation. 
I would love to be a foster to pups(or be a service dog raiser), 
though I am a bit too lenient, so may not be the right person to raise a pup for that type work ethic.....though I've had more problems with the ones that came to live with us as adults vs ones that we raised from puppyhood(for the record only one was from a good breeder with good pedigree, genetics)


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I have only gotten two dogs as adults -- Jasmine who was just a temporary lodger for about two years before my brother got her back; and Odessa. All the rest were puppies. I do love them all. But there is something special about watching puppy antics.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

I really don't have a preference.....I've had all the stages.
Puppies are wonderful to nurture and raise......but adults can easily warm their ways into your heart.
I love all ages....but if I had to choose the "special" age for me...I would have to say right about 4-6mos. They act like babies, but look like tiny adults. FUN!


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

Puppy is such a short phase. I really treasure it.


----------



## Oldnewbie (Jul 21, 2011)

Puppies, except for the house training. Although my pups potty trained very quickly.
I think the bonding is more entrenched with a pup but that's JMHO.


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

I had gotten Dakota as a puppy.

I got Pheonix when he was 16 mo old from the rescue.

Each has pros and cons for me. I enjoyed watching Dakota grow from a puppy to an adult and raise/train him. However, right now, my job and life situation are not condusive to having a puppy, hence that's why when I was ready for a new dog after Dakota passed, I wanted an older dog. Originally, I had planned on getting a dog that was 3-5 years old, but I fell in love with and got Phoenix. If I got another dog at this point, I'd adopt another adult dog. 

Maybe when I retire, I'll get a puppy, but for now, adult dogs for me.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

One 2 yo, one 5 yo, one puppy, one 4 yo, another puppy, yet another puppy, one geezer, another puppy, another not quite geezer. Sometimes I need a puppy, sometimes I need _that_ dog.

It matters each time. 
So I didn't vote.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

KZoppa said:


> I prefer puppies because i have complete control over their upbringing and i dont have to try and fix any problems someone else may have caused


:thumbup: Same here.



Tbarrios333 said:


> I love the puppies because it's easier for me to bond and develop a trusting relationship with a puppy.


:thumbup: Same here.



robinhuerta said:


> Puppies are wonderful to nurture and raise......


:thumbup: I agree

I prefer puppies. I want to watch them grow before my eyes, I want to feel like a mom raising a baby, I want to have those "1st" moments and memories, I want to know it's history. I love how innocent they are as babies and how adorable they are. There is nothing better than cuddling with a puppy. :wub:


----------



## Josh's mom (Oct 30, 2010)

I probably wouldn't get another puppy. I love the fact that we were able to experience it this time but not sure I would do it again (it's the landshark phase ACK!)


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I have always gotten puppies, except for 2 dogs. About 18yrs ago we took in Dakota a 6yr old female GSD we tried to adopt from a trainer. Unfortunately she was terrified of my husband, and we returned her after 2 weeks. Back then I didn't know how to "fix" this, I don't even know if she would ever have been ok concidering she came from a yank & crank type trainer, that I feel added to her problems. Then we ended up with Chazzy a 6 month old GSD rescue from a breeder that saw no worth in her. She was also a train wreck. She spent her first six months of life locked in a cage, didn't even know how to play when we got her. So unfortunately my husband got a sour taste from taking in an older dog. With puppies you have a better chance of raising a well rounded dog.
My feelings have changed however. My next dog will be a rescue. I think with all I have learned over the years I would be able to find an older dog and be sucessful.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

I've had three dogs that I've gotten as puppies.

If I ever get another dog, my preference is a puppy. I love watching them gow and learn.

Now if someone had a beautiful dog that I knew and wanted to rehome him this would be the only time I would consider an adult. But, you never know.


----------



## suzzyq01 (Feb 15, 2011)

I'm not biased on this. If an adult dog came along and was what I was looking for (with training) I would jump on it. I have chosen puppies so that I can train them and bond with them. I also love watching them grow up. I think the puppy phase of eating you and your home brings you and your dog closer together.....as long as you gain control of it and dimish it from happening. I lost a lot of good high heels to Sonar...RIP High Heels. :wub:


----------



## Bikecafe (Jun 11, 2011)

Always had puppies, even when growing up. Just got one 2 weekw ago. For me, that's the whole point.


----------



## marielrowland (Jan 6, 2011)

Having a soon to be 9month old GSD I'm really thinking next one will be a young adult. The more recent you've had a puppy, the more you remember the possible destruction.


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

I had originally wanted a puppy, but I am soooooo glad I got an adult. It has its downsides; she came with some baggage. But, her attention span is great, which makes it so easy to train her, the fact that she loves me despite what others have done to her makes me feel good. Puppies are cute, and maybe someday I'll have one, but for now it's all about the adults for this girl


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

suzzyq01 said:


> I lost a lot of good high heels to Sonar...RIP High Heels. :wub:


I feel your pain. I lost my favorite pair to Denali, but I was so in love with those shoes that I tried to wear them despite the fact that they were all chewed up. Of course, I threw them away when I realized how ridiculous I looked 
RIP favorite shoes


----------



## valb (Sep 2, 2004)

I loved my puppy Tamsen soooo MUCH. She was such a good 
girl and easy to raise. But I think I kind of told myself she 
would be my last puppy, just to give her that special place and
honor.

The problems I've had with Sierra though make me much more
cautious about adopting an adult next time. I thought I had
asked lots of questions, but I guess I really didn't ask every
one I needed to... coupled with a bit of deception on the 
part of the people offering her for adoption and I have a
not-so-good outcome that is stressful for me. So, when the
next time comes I will be very, very careful.


----------



## CookieTN (Sep 14, 2008)

It depends upon my current situation. Like right now, if I got another dog, a puppy would be a bad choice. But I'd love to get a puppy one day.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

All of our dogs were brought home as babies at about 8-9 weeks.

Zefra is the only "older puppy" that I have gotten at about 12-13 weeks old. She was crate and potty trained when she came to me. BONUS! 

I don't have a preference at all, I would like to rescue a senior in the future when my finances allow though.


----------



## yvonneglen (Sep 20, 2008)

Puppy all the way especially with two young children. I need to know what I a getting. I could not risk getting an adult dog *unless* it was a retired female from our breeder. 

A good friend of mine had a horrible experience with a GS rescue years ago. They had a GS from our breeder and adopted one from the local ASPCA (he was just a year old). A couple of months later the adopted GS attacked her son in the neck and it was not provoked either! Their other GS (they had as a puppy) then attacked the other GS and got him off the son. Needless to say the police had to come and actually shoot the dog. It was horrible and is something that I would never forget. Her son was only 5 at the time.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

I love puppies, I truly do. But I don't have a lot of patience, so an older dog is better for us, one that is "broken in", past the chewing and landshark stage. Conor is the youngest dog (he was 6 months old) we have ever adopted, but even though he pushed my buttons, he was overall a mellow boy and easy to manage. 
______________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## k_sep (Jun 21, 2011)

I've always gotten my dogs older because I didn't think it was fair to the puppy since I've never had the time. However, since I just my first GSD as a puppy, I wouldn't trade it for the world! I also have much more time to spend with her, so it works out well.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I like starting with 8-10 week old puppies. I have gotten a couple that were slightly older and they didn't work out for me. I have never gotten an adult or actually anything over 5 months.


----------

